# Israeli SHABAK Bodyguard Jacket



## Cougar7464

Saw it online last night and thought it looked pretty useful. Just wanted to know if anyone had any experience and/or more info on it. The site doesn't have great pics or many details. Worth a try or not?

http://www.zahal.org/shabak/index.htm


----------



## scooter

Just my opinion but to me it SCREAMS Im packin'


----------



## Shipwreck

The tan one kinda does - the blue or black one looks fine.

But, I would imagine that no matter how U sew pockets into the shirt/jacket, it will still hang un-naturally due to the weight in the front - especially on 1 side.


----------



## Cougar7464

Actually, the you can wear the gun either IWB or OWB, it doesn't go in any of the pockets unless you have one small enough.


----------



## Shipwreck

Ok, I see. I've seen jackets advertised as having a pocket IN the jacket itself. I thought it was like that.

In the winter, I just wear a buttondown shirt as a jacket - same sorta thing...

U can't wear that here in TX in the summer. Inferno city


----------



## Bob Wright

It does appear to have too much of a "para-military" look about it. And it leaves you with that Tee shirt exposed. But a lot of men wear those correspondent's vests who don't carry a gun at all. If that's you style its O.K. I suppose.

Bob Wright


----------



## -gunut-

Not that bad. Not my cup a tea but many people go for them.


----------

